# Racine 5/21



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Heading down to the dam right now. Heard the wipers are finally hitting again. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, How did You do??


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Not so hot. Seen a few cats caught that was it. I ended up leaving and heading to Byrd dam and ended the night on a good note


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

How did You do there?


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Well River this might be a good time to advertise my groups youtube videos!! lol weve got it on film so heres the link!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJO12PIUQ0Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks.....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BBO Ohio said:


> Well River this might be a good time to advertise my groups youtube videos!! lol weve got it on film so heres the link!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJO12PIUQ0Q&feature=youtu.be


THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
Nice job on the flick,,,, Please keep 'em commin'

That's one AWESOME place to fish.

LOL!
IF, I ever get a chance to come down there,,, I'm gonna bring ya a pair of long-nosed-pliers, AND a set of PANTY-PINK-LIP-GRIPPERS!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIPPER-FISH-GRIP-GRIPPER-LIP-GRABBER-NEW-HOT-COLORS


----------

